# Alicia de Larrocha has died.



## 52paul

Alicia de Larrocha, the queen of Spanish piano music, has died at the age of 86.

Here is an obituary from today's Washington Post:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/09/26/AR2009092602461.html


----------



## Lukecash12

A great pianist.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I read an obituary yesterday as well and was surprised that i had never even heard of her


----------



## Sid James

I wasn't aware that she was so old. She was a specialist in the music of Spain, and notable for recording & performing works of lesser known Spanish composers like Turina & Surinach. She will be sorely missed...


----------

